# Your thoughts on these Nubians



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

just wondering what you think of these

http://killararam.webs.com/apps/photos/ ... id=1597410

And also I think most of the nubies here are from this breeder also

http://www.dgsatas.com/apps/photos/albu ... id=8510302


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

i really like nikah

those looks pretty good, some are a little downhill, mostly the juniors but they look fairly level


----------



## Mully (Jun 23, 2009)

They look good if you are not thinking of showing them ... their conformation is not right.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

Mully, they're in Austrailia, goat there are not like goats in the US


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Also, what do you think of this doe here



















6 yrs old, yields 1.58 gallons with 4.8% butterfat. Due in 6 wks, has thrown trips every kidding.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

I don't like her ear set, but I do like the topline better.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

the ears threw me as well. but she's reg'd so I guess they are ok ??

basically I'm just considering her mainly as a milk machine for my babies on order in september. but with the added advantage of purebred reg'd kids in june


----------



## Shelly Borg (Nov 2, 2009)

I like the top line also on that last one. Also ears can not be milked and really for showing do not take away that many points. I would go for her.


----------



## CrossCreekTX (Aug 10, 2009)

I like her. Wish my Nubian milked as much as that. The LaManchas make up for her though and she really isn't much trouble or expense.

I noticed the Aussie Nubians are more "meat" looking than the Ameriacan Nubians. Interesting the way selective breeding can change a breed in one direction or another.


----------



## deJardine (Feb 24, 2010)

Hi Keren

I looked at the first link and noticed that mostly all of the older stock is post legged badly which means they lack proper rear angulations. I am not really fond of the overall look. They are not correct. 

Are you wanting just milkers? Or looking for show goats? Even if only milking at home I do prefer a goat who is more correct to standard as her milking life will be more substantial.

HTH ~


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> basically I'm just considering her mainly as a milk machine for my babies on order in september. but with the added advantage of purebred reg'd kids in june


 I would get her...she will be a great milking addition.... :wink: :thumb:


----------



## CrossCreekTX (Aug 10, 2009)

deJardine, the Australian standard is different for Nubians than the American standard. Ours are supposed to look more "dairy" than theirs are.


----------



## deJardine (Feb 24, 2010)

CrossCreekTX said:


> deJardine, the Australian standard is different for Nubians than the American standard. Ours are supposed to look more "dairy" than theirs are.


I do realize that -- but that seriously can't excuse the poor angles unless their standard calls for post legged goats?? I can't imagine.

Anyhow, the question was asked what my thought were on these goats and I gave my opinion... I am sure there are others who might think otherwise. Its just my opinion.


----------



## CrossCreekTX (Aug 10, 2009)

Yes, that is the standard for Nubians in Australia.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> I do realize that -- but that seriously can't excuse the poor angles unless their standard calls for post legged goats?? I can't imagine.
> 
> Anyhow, the question was asked what my thought were on these goats and I gave my opinion... I am sure there are others who might think otherwise. Its just my opinion.





> basically I'm just considering her mainly as a milk machine for my babies on order in september. but with the added advantage of purebred reg'd kids in june


deJardine...... Keren mentioned ...she wanted them mainly... for milking machines..... we truly respect your opinion...but it is up to Keren to decide....... we may all agree to disagree ...but ...need to let others have there opinions as well... as yours... please remember to keep it friendly keep it fun... :wink: :grouphug:


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

I didnt realise this post was still going but apparently it is. 

deJardine, as far as post legged goes some of those goats tend to be a little straighter than the ideal, some just appear that way due to the way they are being set up, and some are fine. I imagine they look extremely post legged to you, because the US trend lies more towards slightly sickle hocked goats. 

I was going to get that last doe but circumstances with my work mean I'm moving to the other side of the country and quarantine measures mean I cant take her with me. 

So its all a moot point anyway.


----------

